# Portugal-Switzerland



## Football Bet World (Oct 10, 2017)

Portugal with a chance to move Switzerland from the top


The team of Portugal

Portugal started with a 2-0 loss in Switzerland qualifying. After her, however, they did not have any difficulties in the group and won all of their next 8 games. The last of them was on Saturday when they won without a lot of effort Andorra with 2: 0 out. Apparently more are kept for this final match. The star, Cristiano Ronaldo, only played half time, but managed to write. So he has 15 goals from the start of the qualifiers and has scored half of the goals for the Portuguese who have a goal difference of 30:4.

Team of Switzerland

Switzerland has been in great shape since the start of the qualification. They have won all their 9 games so far. We also add one victory over Belarus in control and so have 10 consecutive successes. So they are the only team except Germany who has only recorded wins so far in these qualifiers. Equality or victory will now leave them in the first place, but in case of a loss they will divide with it, as they are lagging behind the goal difference from the Portuguese. On Saturday, the Swiss were warming up for a home win with 5:2 over Hungary.

Portugal will surely seek the victory to send them to the top and directly to the World Cup. The hosts have a good shape lately, but that is true for their opponents as well. Switzerland will probably defend itself more in this game, which requires a continuation of the series without loss. However, we will look at Ronaldo and a company and expect a victory for the Portuguese and the end of the Swiss series.
Prediction: 1, over 2.5 goals


----------



## ProTippingGuy (Nov 16, 2017)

awesome analysis! thanks


----------

